# Cockatiels making continuous screeching nosie



## jain.rohitraj

Hi,

My cockatiel is now around 4 and a half months old. He is very loving, and seeks a lot of attention.
Since a while he got this habit of making a continuous screeching noise. i have made a video of him doing that which you can see here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lu0VQbsdwOw

He makes such noise when i am around him or takes him on my shoulder mostly, or when i go near him and talk to him.
But if i go away, he starts calling out loudly and comes to me and stands near my feet ready to be picked up by me.
So i am sure he is not making that screeching sound to make me go away.
Anyone has any idea what he is trying to do here ?
This is my first pet bird, so i don't know much about their behavior. i have been trying to read up on internet about it, but couldn't find anything helpful.

Please let me know.

Thanks
Rohit


----------



## xoxsarahxox

That is the "baby" noise mostly made when they want handfed. He could be making that noise because he wants attention and comfort. Try feeding him seed from your hand and see if that helps.


----------



## MeanneyFids

are you sure he is four months? if he is, im sure its a comfort thing and i agree with sarah. however if he is younger, then he is not 100% weaned and will need to be handfed again by his breeder


----------



## jain.rohitraj

Thanks Sarah and Dally for your response.
he is actually 4 and a half months old..i got it from a breeder who is pretty good in keeping date of births of all her birds...my Dexter was born on May 10.. 
may be its a comfort thing, because when he makes that noise and i feed him millets, he seems to jump on them...
i will try feeding him seeds from my hands next time to see if that helps...
Thanks again.


----------



## morla

Oh my!  Thats the noise that Sunny made because she was begging for food! She was only a month old and we think she wasn'y weaned almost.


----------



## igottafeelin

That is definantly a sound babies make. I like the idea of maybe giving some food for your hand. If she won't take seed maybe some millett or green lettuce soaked in water. Good luck!


----------

